# ** My "Hot Hides" Picks for This Coming Season **



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been talk'in with some of my fur folks from far, far away and everyone figures this coming fur season is gonna be a thumbs up year--- as long as some administration doesn't screw things up around the world.

Us old trappers know that noth'in is written in stone when it comes to the fur market--- but heres my hot hide picks for this season.

Red Fox, Red Fox and more Red Fox. Red Fox trappers east of the big river are gonna have some fat wallets this year. Those bright cherry hides are gonna start strong and stay throughout the season. Western frosted butt reds will hold their own--- but won't see the dollars their eastern cousins command.

Muskrat should hold steady for the beginning of the season and probably into the spring sales. Trap'in ten dollar rats on the side will pay for a lot of gas.

So whats there to say about Lynx Cat. The cat craze is still run'in strong across the oceans. The pale mountain /western hides are gonna average $400-$500 strong, and clear white spotted bellies can see 4 digit ben franklin payouts. Southeast section trappers should catch a fair fur check this season too.

Rick's (hassell) favorite--- Sable (Marten) will stay as strong as last year with averages for Canadian section at $140-$160. Not many folks chas'in marten like they did in the old days--- if ya got'em--- trap'em.

The late market bump last year on Raccoon has trappers chaff'in at the bit to start lay'in steel. Don't get to skin'in too early--- those blue hides will bring blue prices.lol. raccoon should start off good and hold fairly steady through the season.

Now we come to Mr. Coyote.

Pale bellies and snowballs are gonna hit high with the market. Theres a lot of prairie dogs out there with $80-$100 price tags hang'in on'em. I'll be hang'in a lot of prime yote hides this year and smile'in all the way to the bank.

Its look'in like its gonna be a good season for wear'in out your favorite skin'in knife this year.

Good luck to all out there chas'in fur.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Now that's a great post! Catcapper...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great write up Cat, those are pretty much the same numbers I've been reading about. Fur chasers should be able to make a few bucks this year. I've not seen fur prices like this since the mid to late 1970's, although I don't remember Bobcats ever being this high.

Good luck everyone on this years fur harvests!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

And I thought $8.75 for Muskrats in the 1970's was awesome...


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I really want to get into trapping, just need to check the start up cost for equipment. Where I'm at it will be for bob's, yotes, raccoon, and maybe some gray fox.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$8.75 in 1970's money was extremely good. I remember $45 and $50 Iowa raccoon and was making a truck load of money. One thing to remember is, the prices are at those 1970's level, but our money isn't worth what it was then.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your right 220. Catcapper, you were saying red fox, here is a pic I just found, me in the 70's with a $55 red fox...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> I really want to get into trapping, just need to check the start up cost for equipment. Where I'm at it will be for bob's, yotes, raccoon, and maybe some gray fox.


 it maybe to late A10, You need to order your cages in the summer. I was talking with Mercer Lawing and he said he is way behind in his orders, he said the wire he ordered was late. You can check with him @ cagingbobcats.com or Bob Small may have some used ones for sale, he to is backed up. If you do contact Bob, tell him I sent you. Bob's web site is http://www.briarpatchcages.com azpredator aka Eric


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great insight on the upcoming season Cat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

If you search the web A10, you'll find cages. There was 4 cage makers at the Colorado Trappers Convention two weeks ago and they all seemed to have plenty of inventory.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's what I'm talk'in about....lol


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

So how much are cages approx. And what other types of traps do you use?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good cages in the bobcat size will run from $80.00 to $150.00+. Very well built cages will be needed for the larger, stronger animals.

Like Colorado, cage traps are the only legal method of trapping in California so other types of traps used are not relative, that is unless you're going to another State where leg hold traps are legal.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A10hunter said:


> So how much are cages approx. And what other types of traps do you use?


Give Mercer a call. I think his number is still 760-497-1445. I'll bet he can set ya up with some cages before the pussycats prime up.

Or--- like Mike said--- a web check can find ya some squared off roof gates for around 80 or 90 dollars each.

One cage, a feather and some rabbit parts can bring in a pretty penny come the end of cat season if a fella gets after it.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 catcapper.................


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

220swift said:


> good cages in the bobcat size will run from $80.00 to $150.00+. Very well built cages will be needed for the larger, stronger animals.
> 
> Like Colorado, cage traps are the only legal method of trapping in California so other types of traps used are not relative, that is unless you're going to another State where leg hold traps are legal.


Thanks, I was looking into the regs. for what I am allowed to use here. So is a cage for bobcat and fox the same size? and do any of you trap yotes?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

a cage that takes a cat will take a fox, you can spend a bunch of money on different size cages or buy all the same size and target multiple animals. Coyotes are mainly a leg hold trap animal. I've only seen a coyote in a cage trap twice in 43 years of trapping. Just my :twocents:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Great information Dave but living in Texas and the prices for our furs well if you could call them that isnt really favorable on this end. but Humm !!! seems I think I have set 4 or 5 cage traps to the side at work. Working in the metal recycling business may have some perks after all. Too many things to try and save !! you ought to see my skeleton key collection or wooden handle pipe wrenches or the glass fuel bowl filtration units from the past or the side mirror collections ole well you see how challenging life gets sometimes. wishing I was living further North to reap those rewards as well.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Anxious to get out and put some fur on the boards. Didn't get drawn for my reservation permit this year, but I still have some options, waiting to see how those pan out. One thing for sure I'll be chasing fur! Great post catcapper!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear you didn't get the Reservation draw this year Wayne.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I found this post interesting sooooo I ran the numbers though the inflation calculator that I use to keep what I charge in my biz current.......$8.75 in 1970 would be equivalent to 53.29 today.....so money from fur back in the "good ole days".....had much more buying power than today.


 You're so right Stonegod, it was like magic. One day I was just a middle class white boy, then next thing you know:


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

Very helpful, maybe I can make some money this year


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

220swift said:


> a cage that takes a cat will take a fox, you can spend a bunch of money on different size cages or buy all the same size and target multiple animals. Coyotes are mainly a leg hold trap animal. I've only seen a coyote in a cage trap twice in 43 years of trapping. Just my :twocents:


I thought leg traps were the only primary trapping device for yotes. Not a problem, I would rather call them in and shoot them down. I will probably only be able to afford to cages for this season, and then get another 2 next year.


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

A10hunter said:


> I thought leg traps were the only primary trapping device for yotes. Not a problem, I would rather call them in and shoot them down. I will probably only be able to afford to cages for this season, and then get another 2 next year.


Shoot and trap then


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I sure hope you're right on prices and how much the fur buyers will be buying. We've had a drought going the last couple years here in Kansas, but we sure still have plenty of raccoons. I haven't seen many coyotes, but I'm sure going to try to get a few when their pelts are better.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wrong!!!! AZ the bling thing ain't gonna help in your camo suit!! Drop the bling lose the neon green and go mauve with some topaz stones and you should do better on your next set. LOL


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

I have been told by many of the top cat buyers, they tend to think the top end will come down this year. As the end users are complaining about the price of the higher end. When in fact the lower quality and middle type cats can suit there needs just as well. Only a select number of full garments are being made with cats worldwide, and the vast majority going to trim, so it stands to reason a piece of trim on a collar or cuff doesn't need to be a bright clear cat. There are a lot of buyers still sitting on top end goods, like a lot of top end goods.

Regardless of what you harvest, I would wait until they are fully prime, as the best will bring the best money. There will be a glut of early caught junk once again this year, and the sales will show it. Watch how well the top end of stuff sells, and then see how fast it drops when the junk hits the auction floor. See ya in the CO counties that have short grass praire, you can bet that's where I will be.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the forecast. Just talked with a professional Red trapper on Sunday...he goes to my church (Catches 400 some year.) He said it looks good, but it also increases competition.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great post Cat, OH those were the days.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully, I can get started trapping next season because I don't have the money to buy cages and do it this year. I will be out trying to get my fur with the rifle and shoty, which I ain't complaining about. Happy trapping to the rest of you, I will be looking forward to some great pics of what you all catch.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the post and forecast cat.. I think you are right on the money about coyotes , at least I hope so . We are literally over run here with dogs this year , lots of pups and hopefully the prices stay up like last couple years . Doing my best to lay off them til pelts prime up but taking a lot of will power . November on is gonna be busy .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres some great look'in coyote hides that come out of your area C2C--- stack'em up and you should fair well this year. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Wrong!!!! AZ the bling thing ain't gonna help in your camo suit!! Drop the bling lose the neon green and go mauve with some topaz stones and you should do better on your next set. LOL


 That was my trapping suit...lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

FYI, steel traps (coil spring or long spring) are called " foothold traps " not leghold... it's like m bloomberg calling a magazine a "clip"


----------

